# H: Tau, W: Nurgle CSM and Daemons



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

*NOTE: This is UK only. Also, the closer you are to Yorkshire the better! :grin:*

From the old days long past, I started the hobby as a Tau collector. My reason? Because it was the only army my friends didn’t choose. I amassed a fair collection over the years, but then real life kicked in, and then when I got back into the hobby chaos took hold and has had me in its grip for some time. 
My brother had recently started Tau so thought he’d want some help. But turns out he swapped most of his collection for Eldar. Was able to coax him to give me rest of his models.

Got rid of most of it but here are the remnants:

HQ
Metal Ethereal
Metal Aun’shi
Commander Farsight (old style)
Commander (with metal upgrades) 

Troops
17x Kroot
Metal Krootox

Elites
5x Battlesuits
4x Metal Stealth suits
3x New style Stealth suits (one with fusion blaster)

Fast Attack
5x Metal Pathfinders with Rail rifles
6 Vespids (one strain leader)
16x Drones 
1x Marker Drone
2x Piranha (one with fusion blaster)

Heavy Support
2x Old style broadsides (with SMS)
Hammerhead/Devilfish
Sky Ray Missile Defence

I also have lots of tau bits which I can include so you can change the suits loadouts, firewarrior loads, hammerhead loadout or change broadsides into another two suits. I will say that there are a few failed conversions and slight ankle damages to some models. Pictures of all models can be provided.

I am looking for Nurgle in return.
CSM:
Typhus
Plague Marines

Daemons:
Great Unclean One
Herald of Nurgle
Plague Bearers 
Beasts of Nurgle
Plague Drones

Also would be interested in:
Obliterators
Soul Grinder (either full or spare parts)

Trade would be preferred but paypal will also be considered. If interested, send me a mail.

Thanks for looking,
ROTC


----------



## returnoftheclown (Mar 14, 2012)

The following Items are in the process of being traded, the rest of the list is still available:

Metal Shadowsun (with helmet on) plus her drones and command link drone
24x Fire warriors (mostly pulse rifles)
Metal Kroot Shaper
3x Sniper Drones


----------



## jakl277 (Jul 6, 2013)

What I have

3 Lords in power armor with plasma pistols ( 2 old metal 1 new AOBR)
9 Terminators (with all sorts of power/chain fists and combi weapons)
1 Terminator converted to typhus with a big scythe
1 Land raider
1 Lascannon Predator
3 obliterators
36 Marines. These are converted to be plague marines. 
2 Rhinos
1 Heldrake
1 Nurgle Daemon prince. Its an old ogryn model with wings and painted to look nurgley. (i think its pretty cool)
1 Defiler 

See my post. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/trading-area/126587-wtt-nurgle-csm.html


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I have around 4-6 metal plague bearers (will confirm Friday) I wouldn't mind swapping for the metal pathfinders?


----------

